

GroupOn Has a Drinking Problem - petethomas
http://blogs.forbes.com/brendancoffey/2011/03/16/groupon-has-a-drinking-problem/

======
ChuckMcM
tl;dr version: Its illegal in MA to discount booze 'cuz that cuts into the tax
revenues. Groupon changed their coupons to specifically say they don't count
toward booze.

